# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Nhãn hiệu máy làm đá xịn nhất việt nam

## lehoang9999

https://www.facebook.com/Lehoangcompany/
Mời 500 anh em vô like, đánh giá ủng hộ em nhé. Mùa hè sắp đến rồi, nhu cầu đá sạch, đá tinh khiết tăng cao. Bên em cung cấp đầy đủ các loại máy làm đá chính hãng dải công suất từ 50kg đến 50 tấn. Các loại đá như đá vảy, đá viên, đá vuông, đá ống, đá bán nguyệt, đá viên đạn
Mặt hàng cần thiết cho mọi nhà, mọi quán ăn, khách sạn, nhà hàng, cafe. Giá do công ty nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ hãng phân phối nên rất hấp dẫn và uy tínHotline 09 777 30 666 / 0243 722 7992www.maylamdausa.comBẢO HÀNH 12 tháng CAM KẾT CHÍNH HÃNG CHẤT LƯỢNG giao hàng miễn phí tooàn quốc

----------

